# Joining a gym on the northside-which one?



## CCOVICH

Hi

Has anyone an opinion on the following gyms:


ALSAA, Dublin Airport
Portmarnock Sports and Leisure Centre
or any other gym within 10 minutes of Portmarnock?

I'm interested in the gym, swimming and squash.


----------



## onekeano

I'm in ALSAA - if you go after work (offic hours) the gym is fine but early evening you can end up queueing for a treadmill (hard to believe isn't it that ANYONE would do such a thing!!!). 

Have used the pool in the past when my kids were younger but it was quiet crowded and not fun (this is the big pool on the other side of the road). There is a "water suite" in ALSAA but haven't tried it.

One tip - you should check out DCU .... great facilities and think I might change to there soon.

Roy


----------



## TarfHead

I have family membership of Total Fitness Coolock.

It's basic.

Facilities are OK in that there is normally enough equipment to meet demand. 

The staff that I have had dealings with are either poorly trained or are unsuited to a customer-facing role.

The creche closed about a year ago and I have been repeatedly misinformed by staff about it's re-opening.

Mens changing room is poorly maintained.

The choice of radio station played through the speakers is that of the staff, not of the customers.

It's cheaper than Westwood and nearer than ALSAA - that's why we renewed.


----------



## CharlieC

The Grand hotel in Malahide has a leisure centre. It is supposed to be very nice but expensive. I didn't join because they had some archaic way of paying for it in instalments. i.e no direct debit
I was told that I needed to apply for a loan at AIB and then each month go to AIB and collect the cheque and present it to the GYM.
Life is too short for that messing around


----------



## Itchy

Is Slender Health still there in Raheny Village?

Small gym but really good staff and a real community atmosphere.


----------



## TarfHead

Itchy said:
			
		

> Is Slender Health still there in Raheny Village?


 
It is, but doesn't have a pool, which is one facility the original poster is looking for.


----------



## SlimeyGoose

Would recommend Slender Health if you decide not to go for the swimming ... or the squash!

It is basically a gym only,  but staff are excellent.


----------



## CCOVICH

Thanks for all the replies so far, I'm leaning towards ALSAA.


----------



## TarfHead

After replying to this thread, I looked at the gym details on the DCU site. I used to use it years ago, before they had a pool.

The facilities look good and I would expect the staff to be clued-in, given the sports science faculty on campus.

When my current subscription to Total Fitness expires, I'll probably move to DCU.


----------



## onekeano

TarfHead said:
			
		

> After replying to this thread, I looked at the gym details on the DCU site. I used to use it years ago, before they had a pool.
> 
> The facilities look good and I would expect the staff to be clued-in, given the sports science faculty on campus.
> 
> When my current subscription to Total Fitness expires, I'll probably move to DCU.



A mate of mine joined some time ago and thinks it's excellent - probably run into you on the treadmill sometime!

Roy


----------



## speirbhean

The gym in DCU is brand new and nothing like the one that was there in the 90s. There seems to be plenty of machines and the swimming facilities are top notch (as is the jacuzzi, steam room, turkish bath etc. Yum!). AFAIK however you have to pay for parking which might be a down side.


----------



## onekeano

speirbhean said:
			
		

> The gym in DCU is brand new and nothing like the one that was there in the 90s. There seems to be plenty of machines and the swimming facilities are top notch (as is the jacuzzi, steam room, turkish bath etc. Yum!). AFAIK however you have to pay for parking which might be a down side.



No - don't think so...... I suspect you are referring to the car park for the Helix. There is parking for the Gym if you drive in from the Ballymun Road end.

At least I didn't have to pay when I went to check it out.

Roy


----------



## lightup

I am a member ALSSA and would recommend it, although from the sounds of it here DCU is a really good option.

I joined Total Fitness about 18 months ago as it had a wider range and more equipment but ended up going back to ALSSA because of the poor level of service in Total Fitness.


----------



## CCOVICH

lightup said:
			
		

> I am a member ALSSA and would recommend it, although from the sounds of it here DCU is a really good option.



DCU looks better alright but it's fairly spendy.


----------



## onekeano

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> DCU looks better alright but it's fairly spendy.



Don't agree my buddy pays around €600 but that's it. In ALSAA you have to pay extra for everything you use ie. Gym is €3 for every visit, water suites etc are extras so if you are going to be anyway active DCU is a better bet.

Roy


----------



## CCOVICH

onekeano said:
			
		

> Don't agree my buddy pays around €600 but that's it. In ALSAA you have to pay extra for everything you use ie. Gym is €3 for every visit, water suites etc are extras so if you are going to be anyway active DCU is a better bet.


Don't think so, you can pay €360 in ALSAA for 'free' access to gyms, pool and water suites. Otherwise you pay €190 plus €x per visit.


----------



## onekeano

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Don't think so, you can pay €360 in ALSAA for 'free' access to gyms, pool and water suites. Otherwise you pay €190 plus €x per visit.



Thanks CC, I stand corrected..... Still think I'll move to DCU though cos facilities are better and it's only 5 mins from the house (in the car obviously )


----------



## CCOVICH

onekeano said:
			
		

> Thanks CC, I stand corrected..... Still think I'll move to DCU though cos facilities are better and it's only 5 mins from the house (in the car obviously )



I'm closer to ALSAA that's why I'm going for it.  I'm closer again to Total Fitness, but reviews so far seem to be unfavourable.  I'd probably go for DCU if it was closer.


----------



## TarfHead

DCU works for me, pricewise, cos I managed to con a degree out of them a few years ago so I can claim to be a graduate. Just hope they don't go looking for the muck that passed for my, ahem, thesis .


----------



## lemeister

CCOVICH said:


> I'm closer to ALSAA that's why I'm going for it. I'm closer again to Total Fitness, but reviews so far seem to be unfavourable. I'd probably go for DCU if it was closer.


CCOVICH, did you go to ALSAA in the end?  Considering it now myself and just looking for opinions.  I would probably be going around 6pm in the evenings - is it busy, any queues for machines?   Seems reasonable value for the family membership at €600 pa.


----------



## CCOVICH

Yes, I was member of ALSAA for a year until I moved away from the area.  I tended to go around 8 or so, and it wasn't that bad.  The big screens and Sky Sports were a plus as well.  Not the most modern of gyms, but still good enough value I felt (I paid €33 per month for use of gym and pool).


----------



## Trish2006

I have to say, despite the unfavourable reviews of total fitness, which I totally agree with, I'm about to renew my membership.
The staff are atrocious, they can do nothing without the ok from head office in england, they charge you €7 every year for a new membership card, including for a 6 mth old baby, because they say they can't extend the old one yet if you put your membership on hold you don't need a new card.  I went in at 8.5 months pregnant to put my membership on hold due to pregnancy and was asked for a drs cert!!  In fairness I was dealing with one of teh almost ok staff and she apologised and said that apparently her word wasn't good enough for the form.  Sometimes the showers (in the ladies anyway) don't have any hot water or more than a trickle of water at all.
Having said all that, it's the swimming I'm most interested in and it's by far the best pool around.  There are 2 lanes marked off, fast and slow and a common area.  No children allowed in the pool and everyone swims lanes.  If you go to the grand in malahide it's a hotel pool, so smaller and you have to share with guests and kids.  This causes probs if you want to swim lanes.  There is also a smaller, much warmer pool for those who want to relax in the water and it's great for babies.  I've also never had to queue for equipment.  The fact that it opens at 6.30 am midweek is also great cos I can swim before I go to work.  And the saunas, steam room, etc and hydotherapy pool are lovely.  Membership for a couple (kids under 7 are free) is about €950 and includes everything but the squash courts, tan beds and some classes.  Oh and some of the classes are good too.
And after a family swim on a sat/sun morning it's over to Teso to do teh shopping.

Despite all the bad stuff I still think it's the most convenient and best value for me (I live in malahide).


----------



## Golfer18

Did you look into Northwood Gym just off the Ballymun exit on the M50. Ive heard good reports and they have a deal on at the moment of €345 for a year membership.
You should also look into Sportslink (just down from ALSAA). Its primarily used by civil servants but offer membership to the public as far as i know. Facilities are also very good in here.


----------



## monkeyboy

Northwood gym is critically accalimed!

Its only 5 further from ALSAA ( which is a dump I used it while waiting for NW to open ) and 5 mins closer than DCU ( very very basic pool sepearte from gym also ) and total fittness is run down and the pool to me experience was always ruddy freezing.

NW is excellent value brand new and has every machin and selection of free weights imaginable, I took my mate who is a trainer to NW and he wet himself at the selection and size of the place.

Upsatirs there are massage, barbers and beatuy therapy, standard size pool but with 2large each, saunas, hot tibs and steeam rooms.

Im a member myslef and find it top notch. As I said was a mamber of TF and ALSAA while awaiting Dunne open up here, never looked back !


----------



## Trent

If Westwood in Clontarf / Fairview is on your route to work it might be worth giving some consideration to it. It opens from 6am to 11pm and there's free parking all day at the dart station and overflow car park next door. Facilities are top of the range with a 50m pool, gym etc. 

Like a lot of the previous posters, I've heard a lot of negative reports about "Total Fatness" from former members.


----------



## lemeister

Thanks for all the replies.
I hadn't really considered Northwood because I thought the annual fee was closer to €500.  If it's now €345 for a year then I may go there.  I presume there are no additional costs for any of their facilities on top of this annual payment? Could anyone advise how busy it is for the gym equipment and pool at around 6pm weekdays? They don't seem to have a website. 
Regarding Westwood, I was a member there years ago when I lived closer, excellent gym but very pricey.  
Sportslink would certainly have been an option only for the fact that you have to pay separately for everything on top of your subscription.  This would have been fine if I only planned to use the gym but I'll want to use the pool as well.


----------



## monkeyboy

lemeister said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> I hadn't really considered Northwood because I thought the annual fee was closer to €500.  If it's now €345 for a year then I may go there.  I presume there are no additional costs for any of their facilities on top of this annual payment? Could anyone advise how busy it is for the gym equipment and pool at around 6pm weekdays? .



No added fees a[part from treatements etc upstairs and eh the drinks machines!

Yes its about 345 at the mo.

Unfortunately like evrything 6pm M-F is the busiest for all activities. I only go between 6-8 M/F if I have too. I have very flexible working arrangements so it suits me, actually Im going over at 1 Oc !!

But in all fairness there is soo much equipment you never have a problem maybe you will just have to do a set another piece while you wait for waht you want.
Also there is some amount of duplication of kit between the 2 floors which helps.
Enjoy may seee you there, tell I sent ya


----------



## Sammie

Do Northwood have a web site?

thanks


----------



## Lauren

Don't think Northwood have a website. Not that I've been able to find anyway. I joined in Jan for 345 p.a., this deal is still available. Have been there at all times of the day and night even the busiest January evenings and have never had to queue for machines. Its a fabulous gym, lovely pool, nice atmosphere. So far its been kept pretty clean. Brought a friend of mine from the US and he reckons he's never been to a gym so good anywhere and he travels a lot internationally and often checks out local gyms...


----------



## justsally

The 345 euro is a "special offer" which finished on 31st March.    I'm sure if you join up soon the offer will be extended to cover your application.

Chers


----------



## Thorn

It might be a special offer at the min but they tend to have it come up every few weeks anyway! 

it really is an excellant gym tho! It may get busy around 6pm but u are never waiting for a cardio machine! and there are loads of weights so u will always be kept on go! i was a member of slenderhealth but the waiting around at peak times and only being able to stay on machines for a certain length of time bugged me!

i also love the tv's being attached to the cardio machines! I've actually started running and it brilliant watching tv/music at same time!


----------



## EileenGdumbe

I've been in Image Gym in Swords, highly recommended. Small basic gym with primative showers, but great staff who really know their stuff.  Also, one of the few remaining squat racks and power cages in Dublin.  
http://www.imagegym.com/

I've been checking out Northwood on Santry Avenue, same sort of facilities as Jackie Skelly, but much cheaper.  

Morton Stadium, on the old Airport Road, also has a gym, 135 euro for six months, basic facilities but good equipement.  Only trouble (for me) is it opens noon to 9pm.  I like working out in the morning.   It's also got squat rack and power cage.

I've checked out Total Fitness at Clare Hall.  I thought the equipement was badly maintained, and the staff weren't helpful.  

DCU gym has a pool, but no free weight apart from a handful of small dumbells.  No barbells, never mind a squat rack. 

Alssa seems light on free weights as well, and I'm sorry, I know it's silly, but the smell of curry puts me off.


----------



## EileenGdumbe

Well, I can say for definite that I'm not going to join Jackie Skelly.  In fact, I wonder should I send them an e-mail telling them that it's not cute when a member of staff giggles and says "I don't know what a leg press is".  And asks "What's a deadlift?"

I thought they didn't have nearly enough free weights, no squat rack, no power cage (no surprize, the staff didn't know what they were), and the showers were dirty.

I did start chatting to one man who was obviously out of place: he should be bending Olympic bars under the weight of several 20kg plates.  I asked him why he was there?  His wife liked the pool, and as a former Mr Ireland, he couldn't go to a proper gym to workout without being interrupted by people looking for advice.  I was the first person there who had talked to him.  He reckoned Image was a much better gym.


----------



## freddy

Anyone know how to contact that gym in DCU? I presume they take people that arent students..!? Ive been trying and I cant get them


----------



## wheels

I joined the gym in Northwood recently and love it. The staff are slightly rubbish though, I've been trying to get them to do a programme for me for the past few weeks but there is never one around that can help me. Also the pool tends to have some debris (plasters mainly) which is off putting. But for the price it is exceptional.


----------



## kkman

CCOVICH said:


> I'm closer to ALSAA that's why I'm going for it. I'm closer again to Total Fitness, but reviews so far seem to be unfavourable. I'd probably go for DCU if it was closer.


CCovich, if you are into your squash ALSAA is definetly the best place to go. fantastic courts with massive viewing areas and plenty of good players knocking about. i travelled up there to play in a few open squash comps a few times. The aer lingus open was one of the biggest comps on the squash calendar, that is until there was some internal arguement with the committe there and it ended up with the competition being scrapped and losing its grand prix status in irish squash.


----------



## tiger

Has any one tried http://www.svfitness.com/ in the IFSC?
I'm currently with westwood.  Very happy with the facilities, location.  Not so happy with the price.  Wondering if this might be an alternative.
Thanks.


----------



## oilpainting

hi i recently joined total fatness on malahide rd.as its called!.... but i joined because its so close,it was my main motivation to have it easy accesable,otherwise i wouldnt go as much-about 10min walk....its grand even though it has its down sides.... a friend of mine recently joined roganstown house,its pricey but she says she goes there alot with the hubby and new baby,swimming and gym and use of residents bar etc....xxx


----------



## wheels

tiger said:


> Has any one tried http://www.svfitness.com/ in the IFSC?
> I'm currently with westwood. Very happy with the facilities, location. Not so happy with the price. Wondering if this might be an alternative.
> Thanks.


 
I thought the price was madness for what it was. It's literally a five minute walk for me but I just couldn't justify the ridiculous price. And their sales pitch left a lot to be desired too.


----------



## tiger

wheels said:


> I thought the price was madness for what it was. It's literally a five minute walk for me but I just couldn't justify the ridiculous price. And their sales pitch left a lot to be desired too.


Madness = svfitness or westwood?  (or both?)


----------



## Northie

Hi lemeister

I'm a member in Sportslink, they have introduced an all in yearly membership rate. Don't know how it compares as I'm still on the smaller sub and then the charge each time you use it. (makes more sense for me as haven't been using it enough)

Might be worth checking out again, have to say I love the pool!

A


----------



## brodiebabe

Anyone have any idea how much Total Fitness Castleknock costs to join?


----------



## shesells

A work colleague raves about the upgraded gym at the Regency hotel, sounds fantastic. New machines, not particularly busy and an amazing pool. Might be worth checking out.


----------

